# Does anyone know the company "Gas Wise"?



## khairabar (2 Sep 2010)

I have a quote from a company called "*Gas* *Wise*" for replacement *gas* boiler. The rep says they are one of the biggest *gas* installers in the country, but their stated address on Rathmines Road he says is "closed" and all post is being "redirected". I am to send a deposit cheque to an individual in a village in Co. Louth. Does anyone know is this a reliable company or anything about their work? Apparently they are registered for the SEAI grant schemes etc.
kb


----------



## DGOBS (2 Sep 2010)

If your that worried why not just change to another company?


----------



## Niallman (2 Sep 2010)

I've used them for boiler services for the last 6 or 7 years and have always found them very good. No affiliation.


----------



## CBGB (7 Sep 2010)

I was looking at using them too. I notice their website has no address listed on it. Their quote is very competitive. I'll ask them for references for their most recent jobs.


----------



## khairabar (10 Sep 2010)

CBGB, pls let us know as soon as you get any good refs as I'm very keen to use them just based on how knowledgeable and professional the rep sounds.  There is no doubt he knows what he is talking about, and the quote at about €2,900 for replacement 60kBTU (condensing) boiler, €700 SEAI-grant eligible, as well as relocation out of bedroom into garage seems reasonable compared to what I heard.


----------



## gkeane (22 Oct 2010)

*gaswise*

I have had the unfortunate luck to employ Gaswise Rathmines to install a boiler in my home 4 years ago for which I paid a large amount of money. In that time I have had nothing but trouble and have had to call them out 12 times since for which I have had to pay call out charges and service charges each time. I am now here waiting for them to call for 13th time to fix my boiler which is leaking yet again and for which I have had to take time off work again. I have been informed that I will have another €90 call out charge just to tell me what is wrong. I strongly do *not* recommend anyone to use Gaswise as I feel like their personal cash machine at this stage.


----------



## DGOBS (22 Oct 2010)

gkeane,

what kind of boiler is it, and what kind of problems are you having with it?


----------



## chrisboy (22 Oct 2010)

gkeane said:


> I have had the unfortunate luck to employ Gaswise Rathmines to install a boiler in my home 4 years ago for which I paid a large amount of money. In that time I have had nothing but trouble and have had to call them out 12 times since for which I have had to pay call out charges and service charges each time. I am now here waiting for them to call for 13th time to fix my boiler which is leaking yet again and for which I have had to take time off work again. I have been informed that I will have another €90 call out charge just to tell me what is wrong. I strongly do *not* recommend anyone to use Gaswise as I feel like their personal cash machine at this stage.




12 times, hey? And you're still payin them? First post? Get a grip on yourself..


----------



## drfroggies (7 Dec 2010)

*So any updates on Gaswise??*

Hi guys

how'd you get on with the references etc...i'm thinking of using Gaswise myself  - got a quote etc - would love to know if I should proceed (it's for my parents and as they're pensioners i really don't want to mess it up by choosing the wrong installers)

Any more info please?
Thanks
DrF ;-)


----------



## DGOBS (7 Dec 2010)

why not look up some of the recommended installers here


----------



## drfroggies (8 Dec 2010)

DGOBS said:


> why not look up some of the recommended installers here



Thanks for the tip DGBOS...where abouts on here are they on here all i can find is a list of suppliers?

Ps. sorry if i'm hijacking your thread Khairabar...i'll put up my own post in a bit


----------



## DGOBS (8 Dec 2010)

under the recommended section.......


----------



## Hastings (30 Jun 2011)

I am currently a G@@wise customer, and all we can suggest is that you ENSURE that you get EVERYTHING in writing from them, and DO NOT, under any circumstances, rely on verbal communication. We foolishly thought this would be okay, and are now learning the hard way that you must get everything in writing, even the tiniest of changes. Right now we are in the middle of several disagreements and we are scared they are now going to pull out of their contract.


----------



## Hastings (30 Jun 2011)

Do not use them, as they have not handled our project, which is costing us in excess of €12,000, with the professionalism you would expect. They do not explain works properly, have been EXTREMELY messy an. BUYER BEWARE.


----------



## Shane007 (30 Jun 2011)

khairabar said:


> There is no doubt he knows what he is talking about, and the quote at about €2,900 for replacement 60kBTU (condensing) boiler, €700 SEAI-grant eligible, as well as relocation out of bedroom into garage seems reasonable compared to what I heard.


 
The grant they have quoted is the old grant. The new SEAI grant that is available is €400 for the heating control upgrade and €160 for the HE boiler, thus giving you a grant of €560. The BER will also cost you in addition to this and the grant for that is now reduced to €80.


----------



## sillyme (21 Jan 2014)

*Bad Experience with GasWise*

In December of last year (2013) I learnt of a GasWise (GW) offer to service a gas boiler for €50 from an email circulated by the 123.ie insurance company to its clients. And so I engaged them, however a few hours after their service the boiler stopped working. GW came back twice more to attempt to resurrect the boiler and the same thing happened both times, meaning that after some jiggling they got the boiler going but it stopped a few hours later. They made several guesses regarding the causes of the problem (different each time), sending me on wild goose chases in my own subsequent attempts to find a solution, which I eventually did through appropriate enquiries and the internet. It was very simple and should have been found quickly by a competent installer, especially one that claims to be an expert in my make of boiler, as GW does.  It was implemented by another installer in ten minutes (I could have easily done this myself but had to employ an RGI installer by law).  The boiler has been running beautifully since then. Technical competence aside, GW’s conduct towards me, the customer, was appalling. After their first return they bluntly and rudely refused to come back or discuss the issue, showing a callous indifference to leaving me, a 67 year old pensioner, with no heat during a chilly spell and Christmas round the corner, a situation they created. They only returned the second time after intervention from 123 to whom I complained. (After that second return they claimed to 123 they fixed the boiler which of course they hadn’t). From then on they were rude and obstructive in various ways. They did not return phone calls or respond to emails. They refused to disclose or discuss what they did with the boiler on their various visits to help me move forward with a solution. They were not averse to overcharging either. One of their proposed solutions involved changing an irrelevant cheap component and for that work they quoted double the amount of other installers. Whilst searching for a way to restore my boiler I was freezing for two weeks. GW wasted countless hours of my time in forcing me to seek a solution, they caused me a lot of discomfort and distress, and in the end cost me more than a conventional service would and refused to refund me the money I paid them. In conclusion, if you have a routine issue then maybe GW are ok. But if you expect a thoughtful and committed approach to problem solving, and the most basic courtesy and customer care, then look elsewhere. Why take the risk, there is plenty of installers out there with all those attributes.


----------



## Shane007 (21 Jan 2014)

I am sorry to hear this & I'm afraid is becoming more frequent. 
IMO, customers should go on recommendation to an independent RGI. Once they have found a decent one, stick with him as he will also get to know the querks of your system.

I am sure you will use your new found RGI in future & recommend him on.


----------



## john martin (21 Jan 2014)

I agree with Shane, find a good RGI service man and stick with him, you will get much better and personal service.


----------



## Leo (22 Jan 2014)

It has also been documented here previously that the €50 offers for servicing can't be doing a fully comprehensive service, it just isn't economically viable.


----------



## sillyme (23 Jan 2014)

Shane007 said:


> I am sorry to hear this & I'm afraid is becoming more frequent.
> IMO, customers should go on recommendation to an independent RGI. Once they have found a decent one, stick with him as he will also get to know the querks of your system.
> 
> I am sure you will use your new found RGI in future & recommend him on.



I'd like to stress here there was nothing quirky about my boiler. It was rather an issue of competence and indifference on the part of GW. In the first place they did not cop on that you do not leave a customer with a mess you create. Secondly they either did not have the competence (which I believe) or could not be bothered to either think or make use of resources available to them. Whichever way, I'm beginning to believe the RGI qualification thing is a joke.


----------



## sillyme (23 Jan 2014)

Leo said:


> It has also been documented here previously that the €50 offers for servicing can't be doing a fully comprehensive service, it just isn't economically viable.



There was nothing said about a non comprehensive service. They were advertising a cheap service so as to get work. If they couldn't do the job for €50 they shouldn't have attempted it. And there is a difference between a not comprehensive service and leaving a mess after the service and refusing to tell the customer what was done.


----------



## Shane007 (23 Jan 2014)

sillyme said:


> I'd like to stress here there was nothing quirky about my boiler. It was rather an issue of competence and indifference on the part of GW. In the first place they did not cop on that you do not leave a customer with a mess you create. Secondly they either did not have the competence (which I believe) or could not be bothered to either think or make use of resources available to them. Whichever way, I'm beginning to believe the RGI qualification thing is a joke.



I was not referring to the querks of *your* boiler. I was referring to system querks in general.


----------



## Shane007 (23 Jan 2014)

sillyme said:


> There was nothing said about a non comprehensive service. They were advertising a cheap service so as to get work. If they couldn't do the job for €50 they shouldn't have attempted it. And there is a difference between a not comprehensive service and leaving a mess after the service and refusing to tell the customer what was done.



I see many garages offering very cheap car services that I know if done properly, the material cost such as oil & filters will cost more than their service cost. 
Do I use them? Absolutely not, as I know they will not do it properly.
I was on holidays in Spain & I saw a Chinese restaurant with a sign for all you can eat with a free bottle of wine for €5. I didn't eat there either. Funny though, there wasn't a stray cat or dog to be seen anywhere in the area!

You pay your money, you get what you pay for.


----------



## guessaname (16 May 2014)

Beware of www.gasandoilservices.com as well. they have serviced my boiler and replaced a fully working pump saying there's a problem with it. Since then there's nothing but trouble with the boiler... leaks, banging noises, boiler stops abruptly etc etc. they don't take the calls from the customer after they get the money..I tried to contact them many times but they always avoided me. The address given on their website is fake. Finally one day they took my call and said the two guys who worked on my boiler left the company and they can't help and disconnected the call.

I have seen these cowboys advertisement several times for cheap boiler service on deals sites such as groupon etc.  Beware!


----------



## Gillie1578 (13 Jan 2016)

Hastings said:


> I am currently a G@@wise customer, and all we can suggest is that you ENSURE that you get EVERYTHING in writing from them, and DO NOT, under any circumstances, rely on verbal communication. We foolishly thought this would be okay, and are now learning the hard way that you must get everything in writing, even the tiniest of changes. Right now we are in the middle of several disagreements and we are scared they are now going to pull out of their contract.


 Really really REALLY wish I had seen some comments here before I progressed. Just has a domestic new boiler installed by them................long story and no happy ending!


----------



## David_Dublin (4 Feb 2016)

Sorry to hear the negative feedback about GasWise. We bought an old house in 2008, got them in to install new boiler, new rads, some new pipes, timers etc, pretty extensive job. Touch wood, but we have never had any issue with the heating and we were very happy with their work at the time. I have no affiliation to them at all, just thought I would post in the interest of balance.


----------

